# Fluval FX5



## proud2bcanadian (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey everyone,

The new Fluval FX5's are now available.
These filters are absolutely amazing. Top-of-the-line quality!
They pump out 925 GPH and are suitable for aquariums up to 400 gallons. The lowest I would recommend going with them though, is a 90 gallon tank.

I will try to describe these as best as possible...If there's anything that I missed that you would like to know, just go ahead and ask.

- The pump is on the bottom of the filter, so there is NO need for Priming.
- The input and output connectors to and from the canister are angled at 45 degrees for easy positioning.
- The output nozzle actually has two nozzles in one. There for you can direct the flow two different ways, and they can both be rotated 360 degrees to whatever direction you would like.
- There is something (called a Purge Valve) on the bottom of the canister, so that if there is any debris stuck at the bottom of the canister, you can drain it out.
- There is a chip installed with the pump so that every 24 hours, the filter shuts off for about 2 minutes, and lets all of the gases that have collected, rise to the top, and then when it turns back on, all of the gases are able to escape.

The filter comes with a 3 year warranty, and an installation DVD.

Now, some of you may be thinking...Why not just go for the Eheim filters?
Well, the closest comparable filter that Eheim has made is the Eheim 2080 Pro III.
It works for aquariums up to 320 gallons, and it pumps up to 450 GPH, which will seem like nothing compared to the FX5!

Now, for the price comparison:
Eheim 2080 Pro III - $549.99 (the cheapest price that I could find - www.petsandponds.com)
Hagen Fluval FX5 - $349.99

With the FX5, you're getting way more than you asked for, for a fraction of the price!

Hope this is helpful to those who are hunting for a new filter,

EDIT: FYI the prices listed are in Canadian currency.


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

sounds sweeeeet.
did u buy one or did u just see that they're available.?? and is this the 05 series
??


----------



## proud2bcanadian (Oct 2, 2004)

I haven't bought one. I don't have a tank big enough (yet!).









I work at Super Pet in Oakville (Ontario, Canada - for those who are elsewhere), and we just got our first shipment of them in this week.

This is not the 05 Series, but the 05 Series is due to come out soon (How soon? I'm not sure.)! From what I understand, the 05 Series will be somewhat like the 04 Series, but (obviously) better. Unfortunately, that's all I know about the 05 Series...


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

did u guys have eheim's on special recently or was that petsmart?

sumthin like 50-70% off


----------



## proud2bcanadian (Oct 2, 2004)

We don't carry Eheims, and I have no clue if anyone has them, or has had them on sale.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

proud2bcanadian said:


> They pump out 925 GPH and are suitable for aquariums up to 400 gallons.
> Now, some of you may be thinking...Why not just go for the Eheim filters?
> Well, the closest comparable filter that Eheim has made is the Eheim 2080 Pro III.
> It works for aquariums up to 320 gallons, and it pumps up to 450 GPH, which will seem like nothing compared to the FX5!


*Hi there,*

*FX5* can pump 3.500 litres per hour (921 gph) when empty and 2.300 litres per hour (605 gph) loaded with bioballs. Fluval says it is for tanks up to 1.500 litres (394 g).

Here I must say I do not agree in this case of Piranhas that are fed with fishes or big chunks of them. Not meaning any decorative community fish tank that are fed with a few dried flakes a day.

The issue is the bio load. For a filter like Fluval XP5 with a bio media capacity (filter mass volume) of only 5.9 litres (1.5 g) it cannot handle more than say 400 litres (105 g) Piranha tank.
But of course it can create quite an impressive current.

For 400 gallon Piranha tank I think a bio media capacity of 15-20 litres (4.0-5.2 g) is needed and for overstocking even more.

Here is a link to Fluval FX5: Hagen

*BTW Eheim Pro III* has a bio media capacity of 12.0 + 1.5 litres (3.55 g).

Here is a link to EHEIM PRO III: EHEIM

Regards,


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

yeah these beastes are very powerfull and i fully reccomend them!!

gasman


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Can the filter be filled with EHEIM SUBSTRAT Pro?


----------



## siliconslik (Nov 5, 2004)

omg those are some big ass filters. that kid could almost live in there! (jk). so does anyone know where to find more in depth info on the eheim pro III?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

siliconslik said:


> omg those are some big ass filters. that kid could almost live in there! (jk). so does anyone know where to find more in depth info on the eheim pro III?


Here is something more:

Marinedepot

or here

Planet catfish

Regards,


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow that fluval looks nice. I can't believe they have it micro controlled for best performance. No reason to even consider anything else with that great price!


----------



## i said no (Jul 30, 2005)

Just got mine whey!!! so far so good vvv powerful lots of scrubbers and room for bio media/carbon. Soooooo much cheaper than an eheim ( my current external) 120 sterling!!! Great price-Think my Rhom gonna like it!!!!!


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

I just bought one of these for my rio 400.

I have got to cut out the old internal filter but cant wait to get it installed.

Got the inspiration for one of these months ago when i swapped my elong for a Brandtii with gasman.

By the way...gasman has got a huge tank and i couldnt see the slighest bit of debris on the floor of the sandy tank

I just hope it isnt to much for my rio400


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

just wanted to point out that these guys are going on ebay for anywhere from 175 to 250 dollars.

plus shipping of course. check ebay out


----------

